# Help me go lower - MK6 GLI



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey all. I have a '14 GLI with Airlift performance-series struts up front, and double-bellow/Koni combo out back. I've been running the setup for 2-3 weeks now and love it, but I want to go lower. I have two questions.

Up front, the axle was hitting the frame when I aired out, as usual, so I got my notch yesterday and it looks and feels much better. My new issue is that I'm hitting the sway when I air out and get close to the bottom of the bag's stroke. I'd like to fix this and I'm thinking adjustable sway bar end links would help me, such as the Whiteline or PowerGrid links, but I just want to get some feedback before purchasing. I'm currently running the links that came with the front kit. I don't want to remove my front sway.

My second question is in regards to the rear bump stops. I still have them in place and want to get rid of them. How much of a drop should I expect to gain?

Thanks in advance!

Pre-notch pic for reference:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## HonestChip (Apr 19, 2009)

What rear struts are you using? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

definitely take the bump stops out. unsure of an exact number of drop but it should be noticeable. 
if you dont want to remove them cut them down some


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

You will hit your bump stops in the rear before your bags fully deflate. Whatever you trim off the bump stops, you will go that much lower. I cut mine in half and I'm almost tucking wheel on my stock 16s. That's low enough for me.

I trimmed the upper nipple so the bag has more room to air out/I can run higher pressures at low heights, not sure if that helps in the overall lowness..


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks. Anyone have any input on what to do about the front?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

As far as the front suspension, are you certain that you have the struts mounting on the correct sides? There should be a small white sticker on the lower strut mount, 26993 is for the drivers side and 26980 is for the passengers side.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> As far as the front suspension, are you certain that you have the struts mounting on the correct sides? There should be a small white sticker on the lower strut mount, 26993 is for the drivers side and 26980 is for the passengers side.


Yes, definitely mounted on the correct sides. I believe the sticker was also marked LEFT/RIGHT in addition to the part numbers. I think I'm only hitting the sway on the passenger side, or at least that's what it feels like to me.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone? Just need to know if adjustable end links will help me with my front issue.


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Rear bumps out
No front sway bar, no handling issues 
Still have room to slide the front collars down into the mount haven't done yet...


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Fronts we seem to be identical height but rears are bout the same

Also rolling fenders this weekend hopefully and moving the liners if needed because the tires are resting on the liners


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info - car looks great btw. Did you have issues before removing the front sway? I'd like to keep it which is why I'm looking for alternative solutions.


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

c0r3y.af said:


> Thanks for the info - car looks great btw. Did you have issues before removing the front sway? I'd like to keep it which is why I'm looking for alternative solutions.


Thanks man yours looks great as well ... Didn't have a lift to get the sway bar out so this was the next solution:laugh::screwy:







I'll let you know if I come up with any solutions


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> Thanks man yours looks great as well ... Didn't have a lift to get the sway bar out so this was the next solution:laugh::screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL :laugh:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> Thanks man yours looks great as well ... Didn't have a lift to get the sway bar out so this was the next solution:laugh::screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could have just left it in there...


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> You could have just left it in there...


it was knocking on the subframe and bouncing sounded nasty so buh bye


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

You should pull your front bumper off and just watch your subframe/tierods as the car gets close to the frame. IIRC MK4 people notch the top of the subframe for the frame rail, as well as notch for the tie rod on the frame cause it'll hold them up 1/2" or so.

Are you trying to get lower tuck more wheel, or get the lip lower to the ground? If the latter, smaller tires as well? 35 series all around?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> Thanks man yours looks great as well ... Didn't have a lift to get the sway bar out so this was the next solution:laugh::screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch lol. Yeah, kinda wanna explore alternatives if possible.


macleanshaun said:


> You should pull your front bumper off and just watch your subframe/tierods as the car gets close to the frame. IIRC MK4 people notch the top of the subframe for the frame rail, as well as notch for the tie rod on the frame cause it'll hold them up 1/2" or so.
> 
> Are you trying to get lower tuck more wheel, or get the lip lower to the ground? If the latter, smaller tires as well? 35 series all around?


Both - would like to get the lip on the ground for sure, but I feel like I should be tucking more than I am. I'm just not satisfied yet. I'll likely be switching to 35-series tires once I decide on a set of wheels.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Did you cut the fender liners?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> Did you cut the fender liners?


Do you mean the top portion above the tire, or the bottom along the ground? Either way, no, I have not trimmed it.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

c0r3y.af said:


> Do you mean the top portion above the tire, or the bottom along the ground? Either way, no, I have not trimmed it.


Trimming the fender liners will help. As far as the lip being on the ground I have yet to see it. The subframe is on the ground which doesn't allow any more travel. If there's a way to raise the subframe up then that wi help. Mines grinded down a bit from driving and seems to sit a little lower than when I first had it done


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't think it's possible to be lip on ground unless you have a votex front lip. The bumpers on these cars sit pretty high.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

It is possible!


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

charlie.macpherson said:


> Trimming the fender liners will help. As far as the lip being on the ground I have yet to see it. The subframe is on the ground which doesn't allow any more travel. If there's a way to raise the subframe up then that wi help. Mines grinded down a bit from driving and seems to sit a little lower than when I first had it done





macleanshaun said:


> I don't think it's possible to be lip on ground unless you have a votex front lip. The bumpers on these cars sit pretty high.


Fair enough, I didn't realize how high the bumper sat.

As far as my original issue, however, I took another look yesterday and continue to see rub marks on the sway bar. It seems to be hitting the axle just ever so slightly so I'm going to order those links and see what happens. I also noticed spots on the fender liner that can be trimmed just like you guys had mentioned, so I'll be trying that out this weekend.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM sent.


Andy


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

ECS Tuning said:


> PM sent.
> 
> 
> Andy


Received and replied. Thank you for the info, sir! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

c0r3y.af said:


> Received and replied. Thank you for the info, sir! :thumbup::beer:


Secrets aren't nice do tell


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> it was knocking on the subframe and bouncing sounded nasty so buh bye


Weird, Ive never heard of that.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> Secrets aren't nice do tell


:laugh:

We just had a discussion on end links and bump stops. Andy is trying to help me find a solution.

According to BagRiders, the provided Airlift links are 11.25" in length. In order to correctly move my sway away from the axle, I would need to _shorten_ my end links, _not lengthen_ them, is this correct? I'm assuming this is true because the links that Airlift provided are much shorter than stock, but I just want to confirm. It looks like most of the adjustables on the market start at around 12" in length and I haven't found anything shorter yet.

Drew at Dorbitz is also helping me find a solution and apparently he carries some links that might help out, but I'm awaiting some measurements from him. Worst case scenario, I'm thinking I could just take a half-inch or so off of mine and have them re-welded.


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

i also wanted to see if i can get the front lip on the floor, but was unsuccessful. If i raised the back all the way up and slam the front, i get a little lower.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the input. It looks like the Airlift links may be the shortest out there from the research I've been able to do. I still have my stock links so I'm thinking I'll cut and shorten them, then have them re-welded and see if it helps.

As for the rear, I'd like to sit fender on lip so I'm going to wait until my new wheels come in next month and go from there.


----------

